# Hifonics ZX6000 Wiring Options



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I'm looking to see if there's any possible way to get some extra thump out of this amp..

It is a 2 ch. 300watts RMS as it is wired right now.

If I bridge my amp, and re-wire my dual 4-ohm subs to 4 ohms I would be running at 600watts RMS x1....


Now what I'm asking would there be a difference?


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Alright I'm looking to see if there's any possible way to get some extra thump out of this amp..
> 
> It is a 2 ch. 300watts RMS as it is wired right now.
> 
> ...


assuming the specs for the amp are [email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected], about 350 Watts. i could be wrong more info would help
EDIT: wait a sec how would you wire a 4 ohm DVC sub to 4 ohms?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It would be 2 4 ohm DVC subs.

As of right now I have each channel wired to 2 ohms.. Which is 300 watts RMS.


What I'm asking is if I bridge the amp and wire the subs to run off 4 ohms off the bridge channel am I looking at any gains?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

asleepz said:


> It would be 2 4 ohm DVC subs.
> 
> As of right now I have each channel wired to 2 ohms.. Which is 300 watts RMS.
> 
> ...


Your amp ***might*** have a better dampening factor at 4 ohms vs. 2 ohms which will give you slightly better control of the driver. It would probably not be enough of a difference to even hear any audible difference. But 300 x 2 is going to be the same as running 600 x 1...each sub will still be getting 300 watts no matter how you slice it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alrighty then, I just figured it was worth bringing up just in case. Thanks


----------

